# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Bill Cooper

## Stratovarious

I may have heard the name at some point it time ,
Knew nothing about him till this week. 
Blown away , this clip  is from 1992.

----------


## Stratovarious

''If Ross Pero Runs , Bill Clinton will be our next president''  Bill Cooper - 1992 

@ 7:35

The lady that called in to the show says; ''I'm not buying that...''

----------


## Firestarter

William Cooper on June 28, 2001 (2 ½ months before 9/11) announced on his radio show that some major event would happen soon and _Whatever is gonna happen that they are gonna blame on Osama Bin Laden, dont you even believe it_



Here is a transcript where William Cooper talks about what is (really) happening - broadcast live on 11 September 2001 (Cooper figured out that its impossible for skycrapers to come tumbling down after a plane crashed into them): http://deceivedworld.blogspot.nl/201...anscribed.html


Less than 2 months after 9/11 he was killed by the police
Cooper was killed on 5 November 2001: for tax fraud and resisting arrest. An important fact is often overlooked in his death and that is that he had only one leg. I guess that shooting a police officer twice in the head while running would be twice more difficult than with both legs intact.


In the following video, William Cooper talks a bit on taxes, the Gore-Bush elections (this most have been in 2001, before 9/11)...




William Cooper has been made out for a nutcase because for years he tried to warn us for an alien invasion and UFOs. In 1997 he found out that the alien invasion was nothing but a false flag that would be used to take away our constitutional rights and start the war on terror (and appologised for not realising sooner): 


> When I saw Operation Majority while serving in the Navy I believed the alien threat was real just like everyone else. It was not until I had performed many years of research that I was able to fully understand exactly what it was that I had seen. It was extremely difficult for me to believe that my government and the United States Navy had used me, especially since I had dedicated my life to government and military service. Most government and military personnel cannot and will not believe such and idea. The plan is real. The extraterrestrial threat is artificial.


The following on Majesty12, Operation Majority could be the most interesting information coming form Cooper: http://www.hourofthetime.com/majestyt.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/qkm8X)

----------


## Firestarter

Interesting video featuring Bill Cooper, with some additional info on 9/11.

----------


## devil21

The entire Hour of the Time series is well worth the time invested to listen.  Link below of playlist, though a couple are missing and should be searched out on YT to obtain the full series if missing.  He had a lot more content than just this but it's a good start.

http://www.ukginger.net/billcooper.html

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve just searched for this thread with “_william cooper ronpaulforums.com_”.
It´s not found with Google.nl, Duckduckgo and Bing (only checked first 5 pages of Bing); only found with Yahoo.

In the following video, William Cooper tells that they convinced him of the fake ET invasion through “official government documents” on Operation Majority, which included Project Redlight.
Cooper found out that the hoax ET threath has been plan since 1917.

The video also features Paul Hellyer, former Canadian Minister for Defense, member of the Canadian Privy Council, who in September 2005 tells about aliens, including the joke: 


> I would like to see what (alien) technology there might be that could eliminate the burning of fossil fuels within a generation...that could be a way to save our planet...We need to persuade governments to come clean on what they know. Some of us suspect they know quite a lot, and it might be enough to save our planet if applied quickly enough.


US Congress once voted on the “Homeland Terrorism preparedness” bill, to “prepare” for an attack by “classified”, of “enormous size and otherworldy strenght”.




_The “Homeland Terrorism preparedness” bill is FAKE though (note the Onion logo at the bottom right replacing “C”-SPAN), but the Paul Hellyer clip is “REAL”_: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/kill-bill/

----------


## Working Poor

I listened to every video I could find on Bill Cooper about 20 years ago when I learned of his death. It is a shame that he was killed. But, to be honest I was not at the time nor am I now surprised to find that it did happen.

----------


## specsaregood

> I´ve just searched for this thread with “_william cooper ronpaulforums.com_”.
> It´s not found with Google.nl, Duckduckgo and Bing (only checked first 5 pages of Bing); only found with Yahoo.


To search for a topic on a particular site you need to add site:  to the query
eg: site:www.ronpaulforums.com William cooper

its the #1 hit on bing:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=site%3...william+cooper

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> William Cooper on June 28, 2001 (2 ½ months before 9/11) announced on his radio show that some major event would happen soon and “_Whatever is gonna happen that they are gonna blame on Osama Bin Laden, don’t you even believe it_”
> ...


It was obvious to anyone paying attention that Osama Bin Ladin was being publicized as a major terrorist threat well before 9/11.

Some would say it was an accurate warning. Skeptics might ask if there were _verified_ connections between the hijackers and Osama Bin Ladin. Conspiracy theorists would say it was all a set-up.

----------


## Firestarter

> Skeptics might ask if there were _verified_ connections between the hijackers and Osama Bin Ladin. Conspiracy theorists would say it was all a set-up.


 Of course there are “verified connections” from USAma Bin Laden to the 9/11 perpetrators; it’s well-known that the Bin Ladens were in business with the Bush family.
Here’s some more interesting info...

Ptech software was used by US government agencies like the Army, Air Force, Naval Air Command, Congress, Department of Energy, Federal Aviation Administration, IRS, FBI, Secret Service, the White House and NATO.
Ptech is closely associated with Bait ul-Mal Incorporated (BMI Inc.) that was founded in 1986.

Abdullah Awad bin Laden - nephew of Usama bin Laden. Invests about a half-million dollars in BMI real estate ventures.
Nur and Iman bin Laden - female relatives of Usama bin Laden. Abdullah Awad bin Laden will invest their money in the BMI real estate project.

Saudi multimillionaire Yassin al-Qadi was also a major investor in the computer company Ptech, who said in an interview shortly after 9/11: 


> I have also met with US Vice President and former Secretary of Defense Dick Cheney in Jeddah when he came for a lecture organized by the Dallah Group. I spoke to him for a long time and we still have cordial relations.


Sheikh Abdullah Azzam, Usama Bin Laden’s mentor, founded the Pakistan-based Maktab al-Khidamat (MAK, Services Office in English), a.k.a. Al-Kifah (struggle in English), in 1984. It opened branches in over 30 US cities, with Americans donating millions of dollars to support the Afghan war “against” the Soviet Union.
Azzam was assassinated in a car bomb attack in late 1989. After that Bin Laden took over the organisation.

In March 1993, Newsweek reports that “_virtually every principal figure implicated in the World Trade Center bombing_” has a connection to the Al-Kifah branch in Brooklyn, New York. In April 1993, Al-Kifah is renamed Care International.
Shortly after 9/11, Newsweek reports that Al-Kifah’s Brooklyn office: “_doubled as a recruiting post for the CIA seeking to steer fresh troops to the mujahedin_”: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=20#p5316

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s William Cooper – Broadcast on 9/11 (more than 8 hours)



https://soundcloud.com/user-22286035...ppened-part-01

----------

